# Anti-mullerian hormone (amh) blood test



## goldie1978

Hi there,

I'm looking for some advice and hoping that someone out there can help. I'm 32 and just had the AMH test. It came back low at 5.7. Has anyone had the test? Is this very bad this result? I'm a bit freaked out as I've been told it's quiet low for my age. At 32 you should be at 14.0.

Do I need to be worried? I need some advice from people that might know about this test and if I should consider having babies now before it's too late??? 

Thank you!! Any advice/thoughts welcome.


----------



## caroleb73

Hi Goldie

I am 37 and had this test as I had been TTC for 18 months with no luck and mine came back at 9.98 which they did consider low for my age. That aside I am about to start IVF and feel confident that I will get my BFP. If you know that you want kids and are in the right relationship etc to have them then I would ask yourself would you be unhappy to start trying now? If not then go for it.

The AMH test is a good indicator of our egg reserves but I still believe that there is a large element of luck in TTC. A friend of mine on this site had a much lower number than mine and concieved naturally and is now 23 weeks pregnant so please do not think that this is the end of the world. At the end of the day you should try for a baby if you know you want one and are ready for one in your life now.

I wish you all the best :hugs:


----------



## Leilani

goldie1978 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm looking for some advice and hoping that someone out there can help. I'm 32 and just had the AMH test. It came back low at 5.7. Has anyone had the test? Is this very bad this result? I'm a bit freaked out as I've been told it's quiet low for my age. At 32 you should be at 14.0.
> 
> Do I need to be worried? I need some advice from people that might know about this test and if I should consider having babies now before it's too late???
> 
> Thank you!! Any advice/thoughts welcome.

Where are you, and do you know what measurement was used?


----------



## honeybee3

Hi I'm 29 and when i was 27 my AMH was 4.3 lower than yours ,its a test to give an "indication" of egg reserve but many people get pregnant with low AMH results iv just had mine done again and dreading my new result but there is nothing i can do to change it i just have to remember its an indication not an absolute!! and it only takes one good egg.xxx


----------



## Blue12

I am 29 and my amh result was 35. 


Like Leilani said it depends where you are - and what measurement they used.


----------



## smidgen

Ladies

Mines was 0.66 and I am now 12 weeks pregnant! Don't give up hope, I am proof you can still get pregnant. It only takes 1 egg xx


----------



## salander

Hi all
My results were 1.4 AMH and I was told that although not impossible it was unlikely that I would conceive my own and should look towards egg donor. I was pregnant last year but miscarried at 5 weeks. I'm 35 now. Any advice??


----------



## LittleMermaid

Did your GP do the AMH test, or did you have to go private?


----------



## salander

Due to the concern that i was going to go through the early menopause i had the tests done on the nhs.....however! I just did a test today and found out i'm 3+ weeks!! Doing another one tomorrow but absolutely shocked!!!!!


----------



## LittleMermaid

Congrats salander! :happydance:

Giving us all some hope! xx


----------



## salander

I would never have believed it after being told i'm unlikely to have my own. Retesting tomoz just to make sure! It really does just take one egg so good luck everyone!!!


----------



## 40yearoldmum

HI I have 4.97pmol/L, low end of low fertility. But I have a 16 month old boy concieved naturally at 38. 5 so it cant have been too much higher, am looking into IVF in 2011 only because Ill be 41 in may and time is ticking on, I don't doubt it only takes one egg but I am trying to quicken the process....is that wrong!


----------

